# $1500-2000 on my wife's 40th bday watch



## master_photog (Mar 2, 2014)

wat1314.ba0956 - Tag Heuer Link Link Lady WatchHello, I will be purchasing a watch for my wife for her 40th birthday and I'm looking for suggestions in the price range of $1500 to $2k. She really likes the Tag Heuer Link.

I've read a number of posts that many can't recommend the Tag watches due to quality control problems. If that is indeed the case, what other brand/model should I look at for her?

Thank you


----------



## Montre-Moi (Dec 25, 2013)

I like Frederique Constant's selection. You might find something there.


----------



## banks504 (Feb 23, 2012)

I can't speak to TAG as a brand, but here are a few similar options:

10070 Baume & Mercier Linea Ladies Watch
L8.112.4.71.6 Longines PrimaLuna Quartz 30mm Ladies Watch
1216070 Ebel New Beluga Grande Ladies Watch
123.10.35.60.02.001 Omega Constellation Quartz Mens Watch


----------



## master_photog (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you Montre-Moi, we found a really good looking one from Frederique!!



Montre-Moi said:


> I like Frederique Constant's selection. You might find something there.


----------



## master_photog (Mar 2, 2014)

We'll have a look at these too banks504



banks504 said:


> I can't speak to TAG as a brand, but here are a few similar options:
> 
> 10070 Baume & Mercier Linea Ladies Watch
> L8.112.4.71.6 Longines PrimaLuna Quartz 30mm Ladies Watch
> ...


----------



## Seaurchin (Dec 25, 2013)

Montre-Moi said:


> I like Frederique Constant's selection. You might find something there.


That's a good advice, check out this one, 2 hearts that show the guts.

Frédérique Constant Double Heart Beat Luxury Watch Review - YouTube


----------



## AngelaGuajardo (Oct 23, 2013)

Having browsed over the site with Tag Link you've given above, I found this one 5976-STS-05927 - Raymond Weil Don Giovanni Watch

It looks really worthful and ellegant, as for me.


----------



## master_photog (Mar 2, 2014)

From all of the above suggestions (and they're all wonderful recommendations), this one is standing out quite nicely!!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/frederique-constant-stainless-steel-slim-line-quartz-watch-with-diamonds-25mm?ID=617228&CategoryID=16975#fn=spp%3D23%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D%26spc%3D49 items in frederique constant%26cm_kws%3Dfrederique%20constant


----------



## Seaurchin (Dec 25, 2013)

Costly for a Quartz.

Dude go to Youtube and type Eve's Watch

It is a British Ladies watches review channel. She shows some amazing watches from great brands.

I think 2K is simply too much for a quartz.

Also take a look at Louis Erard


----------



## dougandbeth (Mar 11, 2011)

Master Photog,

I was in the exact same shoes three weeks ago for my wife's 40th and I was looking at the exact same watch...I would highly suggest you look at that thread...it's labeled "overwhelmed husband".

I ended up with the Cartier Tank Solo slightly higher than where you want to spend but I would highly suggest you consider it. Read the thread it is very helpful


----------



## master_photog (Mar 2, 2014)

Seaurchin, I understand, it's a tough spot from a dollars standpoint....It's unfortunate that my budget falls near a higher end quartz, but falls short of an entry level high end/quality auto or manual.

I'll check out Eve's and Erard.



Seaurchin said:


> Costly for a Quartz.
> 
> Dude go to Youtube and type Eve's Watch
> 
> ...


----------



## master_photog (Mar 2, 2014)

Dougandbeth - I'll check out the thread, thanks for the tip. I'll keep you posted on my decision. The more I review and read, the harder the decision is becoming.



dougandbeth said:


> Master Photog,
> 
> I was in the exact same shoes three weeks ago for my wife's 40th and I was looking at the exact same watch...I would highly suggest you look at that thread...it's labeled "overwhelmed husband".
> 
> I ended up with the Cartier Tank Solo slightly higher than where you want to spend but I would highly suggest you consider it. Read the thread it is very helpful


----------



## Montre-Moi (Dec 25, 2013)

master_photog said:


> Thank you Montre-Moi, we found a really good looking one from Frederique!!


I am glad to hear that. Please do show us the one you finally choose. The heart beat models are so beautiful with their MOP dial, much much nicer in person. I loved the brown and black; the white is gorgeous too. I didn't know about the video. Thanks, Seaurchin !


----------



## Montre-Moi (Dec 25, 2013)

Seaurchin said:


> Costly for a Quartz.
> 
> Dude go to Youtube and type Eve's Watch
> 
> ...


Could you provide the link, please ? I can't seem to find "Eve's Watch" from France


----------



## master_photog (Mar 2, 2014)

Frederique Constant Double Heart Beat Ladies Wristwatch Model: FC-310WHF2P6

This one is gaining favorability, but the band is undesirable -


----------



## Debut (Jan 24, 2014)

Would your wife prefer a quartz or automatic watch? Someone already suggested the Baume & Mercier Linea which I believe is available in both quartz and automatic. It's a beautiful watch! Some nice Swiss automatics that come to mind and meet your criteria include watches by Oris, Revue Thommen, and Longines, to name a few. Let us know what you choose and have fun shopping!


----------



## Seaurchin (Dec 25, 2013)

Montre-Moi said:


> Could you provide the link, please ? I can't seem to find "Eve's Watch" from France


Eve's Watch - The Definitive Guide to Women's Watches

Eve's Watch - YouTube


----------



## master_photog (Mar 2, 2014)

Debut, she'd love an auto, the only real stipulation she has made is that she does not prefer a date display.

Thanks!!



Debut said:


> Would your wife prefer a quartz or automatic watch? Someone already suggested the Baume & Mercier Linea which I believe is available in both quartz and automatic. It's a beautiful watch! Some nice Swiss automatics that come to mind and meet your criteria include watches by Oris, Revue Thommen, and Longines, to name a few. Let us know what you choose and have fun shopping!


----------



## Montre-Moi (Dec 25, 2013)

master_photog said:


> Frederique Constant Double Heart Beat Ladies Wristwatch Model: FC-310WHF2P6
> 
> This one is gaining favorability, but the band is undesirable -


It may be possible to purchase a different bracelet, but you would have to check with a Frederique Constant AD to see if the one you prefer would adapt to the watch you chose. It would be a means of "personalizing" the watch and could be fun.


----------



## master_photog (Mar 2, 2014)

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Raymond-Weil-Freelancer-Automatic-2410-ST-97081-13802.htmlhttp://www.gemnation.com/watches/Oris-Aquis-Date-733.7652.4191.MB-22024.html

Any good or bad with these autos?


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the R Weil. I recently bought one of their quartz watches and I was very impressed with the finish and quality.

Ceramic is not my personal favorite, but the Oris is one of the better-looking ones that I've seen. I worry that ceramic is just too faddish and I wouldn't want to spend that much on something that may be out of style soon.


----------



## master_photog (Mar 2, 2014)

KCZ, I agree on the ceramic, there is a nice ladies OMEGA that I'm looking at too, but now I'm starting to look beyond budges. The OMEGAS are nice and they're pricing reflects that.

.....still looking - I'll need to decide this weekend or by early next week.

I'll keep you all posted on the decision.

I appreciate the opinions, suggestions and what is liked/disliked with the myriad of ladies watches out there.


----------



## dougandbeth (Mar 11, 2011)

Look at the Tank Solo...

Just gave it to the wife last night who by the way is not into name brands or "rectangle" watches and her reaction was awesome! She has stared at this thing all night long

It's a winner


----------



## master_photog (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you, I've got it narrowed to 3. I must purchase early this week, the Tank is one, but there is an Omega that is out front.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Debut (Jan 24, 2014)

Omega - beautiful watches! Let us know what you choose.


----------



## master_photog (Mar 2, 2014)

Order placed, will share images upon arrival!!


----------



## master_photog (Mar 2, 2014)

master_photog said:


> Order placed, will share images upon arrival!!


Watch arrives today!!


----------



## Seaurchin (Dec 25, 2013)

master_photog said:


> Watch arrives today!!


WE ARE WAITING.


----------



## Montre-Moi (Dec 25, 2013)

master_photog said:


> Watch arrives today!!


Still waiting ......


----------

